# 50, 60, or 70mm riser bars



## bigE29er (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi Fellow Tall Clydes, 

Anyone here using 50, 60, or 70mm riser bars to get their handle bars up high enough on their mtb trail bikes?

Something like the Diety Highside... 

Or the Junker Bar from Stooge? 

What is your experience on how riser bars change the handling of the bike? 

Thanks, 
Eric


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

https://surlybikes.com/parts/sunrise_handlebar

I have a couple friends using these. They like em.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Helllo, I'm riding Deity Highside 50mm riser bars in order to get them higher.. mostly I like them .. they are very strong handlebars and very firm.. so can be a bit harsh landing and whatever, not a ton of compliance (or any really).

I'm not inclined to go higher the 50mm on my XL Giant Trance adv 2 27.5 .. I'm 6'3" /260lbs.. The 50mm risers make it a bit more challenging to keep the front end down on climbs.. for me I think going more than 50mm would end up with loop outs. for me I don't have any trouble keeping the front end from washing out going down hill with the 50s

The deity bars is very nice looking a solid I'd have no qualms recommending it. I also like the Deity Knuckleduster grips I have on it as well.

edit changed photo to new one I like better.


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

I roll the 50mm spank vibrocore bars. no complaints. I would not go highter. I will/am considering a 60/10 degree riser stem or the hope 70/20 degree stems as way to get higher if I desire.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm running 80mm Deity's on my Large 29er singlespeed and love them! No issues climbing and my bunny-hops and manuals are easier.


----------



## codahale (Oct 6, 2018)

I’m running the ENVE M9s, which are 810mm wide and have a 50mm rise. That combined with 40mm of spacers and a bike with a high stack (XXL Santa Cruz Megatower) mean that for the first time in my life, my handlebars are about the same height as my saddle.

In terms of handling changes, the higher bars make it much easier to stay balanced on descents. I can keep most of my weight on the pedals and then either weight or unweight the front wheel as needed. That in turn makes it much easier to get bike-body separation, b/c I’m not using the bars to keep my body stable, so hard counter-steering is way easier, manualing over things is way easier, etc.

On flats, it’s made riding a lot more comfortable. I used to get numb hands no matter what I did b/c I was basically in a plank position the whole time. Now I feel like I have a much more natural seated posture.

On climbs, it hasn’t been the worst. The chainstays on the Megatower are a little shorter and the seat tube angle is a little slacker than my last bike, so it’s hard to tell what’s causing what. Seated technical climbs are a little harder, I think, because if your bars are lower, it’s a little easier to just point and shoot. With the higher bars, I have to intentionally shift my weight forward. Standing technical climbs are a little easier, though, because my weight’s on the pedals. I’m a crap climber in general, though, so take all that with a grain of salt.

Handlebars are a pretty cheap part to change, and I know I’ve learned a lot about my preferences just by picking up rando bars online for cheap and seeing how they go for a month or two.


----------



## bigE29er (Jul 26, 2019)

Codahale, Thanks for the thoughts. How tall are you?


----------



## codahale (Oct 6, 2018)

6’4”


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

codahale said:


> 6'4"


You must have some really long legs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codahale (Oct 6, 2018)

socalrider77 said:


> You must have some really long legs!


BB center to saddle top is 33". I mean, I'm sure I have longer legs than most cyclists -*I'm running a 210mm dropper and wouldn't mind more -*but I don't have long legs relative to my torso and arms.


----------

